# Match fishing



## John Starkey (22 May 2009)

Hi guys,after match fishing for thirty years I have decided to give it up and sell the lot,after losing my youngest son ben to cancer three years ago I have totally lost interest,
So if any of you anglers amongst us want a bargain just pm me.
Regards john.


----------



## Nick16 (22 May 2009)

hey, i might be, depends what you have....


----------



## soton_dave (22 May 2009)

dont suppose youve got a normark titan 2000?


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 May 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> hey, i might be, depends what you have....


Johns shed is like the TGM of the NA world


----------



## John Starkey (22 May 2009)

soton_dave said:
			
		

> dont suppose youve got a normark titan 2000?



Hi Ive got a titan 1000,tw0 2000s 1 3000,1 normark avenger,ive got a carbotec no3 float rod,this is the rollsroyce of rods,ive got rods coming out of ears,  

to be honest ive three of my old mates from the team i used to fish with and they have told me give it one more season and if i still feel the same next year then i will consider it,

regards john.


----------



## LondonDragon (22 May 2009)

Sorry to ear about your loss John, I would say carry one fishing!! I wish I could, loved it back home!!


----------



## John Starkey (22 May 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Sorry to ear about your loss John, I would say carry one fishing!! I wish I could, loved it back home!!



Hi Paulo,thanks for the kind words,its taken me three years to get it right in my head,and i can focus on the happy times we had with ben (thanks George),ben was turning into a decent little angler himself but he was just getting in girls as they do at 18 yrs old so he had lost some interest, but hey life little goes on and we have to focus on the good things in life,
regards john.


----------



## LondonDragon (22 May 2009)

Off course John, I couldn't even start to imagine what you went through, but we have to always remember the good times and treasure the moments that they were here with us, thats whats most important. Shame you not anywhere local I would join you in some fishing trips, haven't done in so long that I don't even know how anymore hehe  keep your head up high, all the best John.


----------



## CeeBee (22 May 2009)

John - I can't begin to imagine how awful it must be for you to have lost Ben.  Maybe it's worth considering the advice of the people who know you though - it wouldn't hurt to keep your gear a while longer and maybe getting back into it might feel like the right thing to do one day - especially if it's something you shared together.  I'm not presuming to know what is right for you - you'll know somewhere inside whether it's the right thing to do.

If you ever do get back into it - can I come along?  I've always fancied fishing - I'm not squeamish - I'll bait my own hooks!


----------



## soton_dave (23 May 2009)

john starkey said:
			
		

> soton_dave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sounds like best idea to me,i didnt fish for about two years a few years back so thought id sell my gear,god knows where the Â£2500ish went that i got for it.....lol,bloody women.

loving your collection of normarks,i'd give me right blahblahblahblahblahblahblah for that collection(3 kids so don't really need it.....pmsl)ive got an original titan match thats always first out of the holdall whether im trotting on the river or using a waggler on a lake,had a look at the titan 2's in the tackle shop not too long ago but ther not a scratch on the old ones.got myself a pole a few weeks ago and enjoying it but cant wait till the 16th to get back on the rivers  

good luck with what you choose,shame your so far away otherwise i would have come out on the bank with you.

cheers dave


----------



## John Starkey (23 May 2009)

CeeBee said:
			
		

> John - I can't begin to imagine how awful it must be for you to have lost Ben.  Maybe it's worth considering the advice of the people who know you though - it wouldn't hurt to keep your gear a while longer and maybe getting back into it might feel like the right thing to do one day - especially if it's something you shared together.  I'm not presuming to know what is right for you - you'll know somewhere inside whether it's the right thing to do.
> 
> If you ever do get back into it - can I come along?  I've always fancied fishing - I'm not squeamish - I'll bait my own hooks!


Hi ceebee,I think we should have a Ukaps fishing day,the ideal place would be boddington res near daventry,there's quite a few of us who like to dangle the maggot,anyway I think I will hang to my gear a bit longer,it would be nice if you and Leigh were ever near Worcester to pop in and see my setups,I will have three in all soon.Take care john.


----------



## John Starkey (23 May 2009)

soton_dave said:
			
		

> john starkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CeeBee (23 May 2009)

john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi ceebee,I think we should have a Ukaps fishing day,the ideal place would be boddington res near daventry,there's quite a few of us who like to dangle the maggot,anyway I think I will hang to my gear a bit longer,it would be nice if you and Leigh were ever near Worcester to pop in and see my setups,I will have three in all soon.Take care john.



Well, I've quote that invite so that you can't rescind it later     We'll certainly come over and see your setups sometime, John.  I like the idea of a days fishing too - I've been trying to get someone to take me fishing for years.  I did once try my hand at it off the pier at Falmouth but I only managed to catch a passing seagull, which was pretty stressful for all concerned.  I've not tried fishing since!


----------



## Steve Smith (24 May 2009)

Count me in!  I need to dig out all my old fishing gear from my parents.  Got a 12ft carbon rod somewhere if memory serves!  Would love to give it a go!


----------

